# Lưu ý khi sử dụng điều hòa cho trẻ nhỏ



## Dung Mac (15/6/19)

Có nên cho trẻ nằm ngủ điều hòa hay không ? Hay sử dụng điều hòa cho trẻ nhỏ như thế nào cho đúng luôn khiến các bố mẹ bận tâm. Tuy nhiên chỉ một vài lưu ý sau, các bố mẹ hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm bật điều hòa mà không sợ bé ốm bệnh nhé. 

*1. Lưu ý thời gian khi sử dụng điều hòa cho trẻ nhỏ*
– Khi quá nóng, cơ thể bé có thể tự cảm nhận được nhiệt độ. Cha mẹ nên bật điều hòa làm mát không khí với nhiệt độ thích hợp là 30oC.
– Nên bật điều hòa trong khoảng thời gian gần trưa đến 3h chiều. Đây là khoảng thời gian nóng nhất trong ngày để bé ngủ ngon.
– Không nên bật điều hòa liên tục trong 10 tiếng.
– Khi gần sáng, nhiệt độ xuống thấp, bạn nên tắt điều hòa hoặc có thể mở cửa sổ để bé được hưởng gió tự nhiên.





​
*2. Lưu ý nhiệt độ và độ ẩm trong phòng *
– Nhiệt độ điều hòa thích hợp cho bé là 26-28oC. Nếu sức khỏe bé tốt có thể để 24-26oC.
– Nhưng cũng cần phải chú ý sự chênh lệch nhiệt độ trong phòng so với bên ngoài không quá 6-7 độ. Hoặc 3-5 độ nếu trời không quá nắng nóng.
– 40% – 60% là độ ẩm thích hợp cho trẻ nhỏ. Ngoài ra, bạn có thể sử dụng máy làm ẩm hoặc đặt 1 chậu nước trong phòng để gia tăng độ ẩm.

*3. Lưu ý mặc quần áo khi sử dụng điều hòa cho trẻ nhỏ*
– Nên cho bé mặc áo dài tay, chất liệu vải mỏng, mềm, rộng rãi thoải mái. Bé sơ sinh nên mặc thêm một lớp áo nữa để không bị lạnh bụng.
– Nên chuẩn bị chăn mỏng để phủ lên người bé, che đi các bộ phận dễ nhiễm lạnh như ngực, vai, bụng. Thường xuyên chú ý bé vì bé thường có thói quen đạp chăn khi ngủ.
– Có thể đi thêm tất để bảo vệ chân khỏi lạnh nếu sức đề kháng của bé kém.

*4. Một số lưu ý khác sử dụng điều hòa cho trẻ nhỏ *
– Nên bật điều hòa một lúc cho nhiệt độ ổn định rồi mới cho trẻ vào phòng.
– Vệ sinh màng lọc điều hòa thường xuyên tháng 1-2 lần. Bởi màng lọc lâu ngày bụi bẩn tích tụ khiến cho vi khuẩn, nấm mốc dễ sinh sôi và phát triển. Khi bật điều hòa, vi khuẩn sẽ theo không khí vào phòng, ảnh hưởng tới hô hấp và sức khỏe của bé. Có rất nhiều trường hợp bé bị dị ứng, khó chịu, ho, thậm chí nguy cơ viêm màng phổi. Nguyên nhân là do màng lọc điều hòa không sạch.
– Trước khi ra vào phòng, nên mở cửa cho bé đứng gần cửa 2-3 phút để cơ thể làm quen dần với sự thay đổi nhiệt độ trong và ngoài.
– Khi bé đi ở ngoài về và ra nhiều mồ hôi, mẹ trước hết hãy lau người cho bé rồi mới vào phòng tránh bị nhiễm lạnh.
– Tránh để quạt gió thốc thẳng vào người bé. Giường của bé nên đặt cách xa điều hòa một chút.
– Nên mở cửa sổ từ 20-30 phút sau vài tiếng bật điều hòa cho phòng thoáng khí.
– Ở điều hòa lâu, bé sẽ trở nên khát nước, khô miệng. Chú ý cho bé uống đủ nước, ăn hoa quả để bổ sung lượng nước, vitamin, khoáng chất để tăng sức đề kháng cơ thể bé.
– Nếu thời tiết không quá nóng bức, mẹ cũng không nên bật điều hòa liên tục.

*5. Lưu ý bật điều hòa trong ô tô khi có trẻ nhỏ*
– Nếu bật điều hòa trong ô tô, bạn không nên hút thuốc vì dễ khiến bé mắc các bệnh về hô hấp.
– Và chú ý đến nhiệt độ điều hòa như trên cho bé nhé.
– Đừng quên tấm khăn hoặc chăn mỏng đắp cho bé nữa.
– Trước khi bật điều hòa, hãy mở cửa cho hơi nóng thoát ra ngoài rồi mới bật. Chờ nhiệt độ điều hòa ổn định rồi mới cho bé từ từ làm quen ở cửa xe vài phút trước khi vào trong xe.

(Nguồn: Giầy tập đi Attipas)


----------



## congaiviet (16/7/19)

Các bé khi ngủ trong phòng máy lạnh thường dễ bị viêm họng hay các bệnh liên quan đến đường hô hấp. Nếu gặp trường hợp này các mẹ nên cho bé dùng thuốc midantin để phòng chống bệnh nhiễm khuẩn đường hô hấp dưới do liên cầu khuẩn, phế cầu khuẩn, tụ cầu khuẩn không tiết penicilinase và H. influenzae. Thuốc an toàn và không có tác dụng phụ nên các mẹ yên tâm nha.


----------

